# 622 + DISH500 + SW21= no good



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Perhaps this is blatantly obvious to many here, but I'll post my observations for the newbies.

Current system:
Dish500 viewing 110 and 119, SW21, no locals, model 5000 receiver

Changing to 622 with HD package and locals

I got my 622 today and decided to give it a try to see if I could get it to work with my current programming and let me have the DVR capacity until my install next weekend. If it worked, I may have called DISH and pleaded with them to change my programming now and get me my locals via satellite and maybe UniversaHD.

Connected the 622 to my current dish cable on Sat 1 input only. No good at all. Then I split the incoming sat cable with the included splitter and then connected that to both the sat inputs. That seemed promising since the 622 now saw signal! I did a switch test and it detected my SW21 with a Dish500 system. Interestingly, even though it saw a signal on 110, it said it was the wrong sat name. 119 was detected ok and properly named. The 622 still went ahead and downloaded the EPG, did some other memory work, etc., but never got me a picture. It kept on saying "satellite signal lost".

I eventually gave up and reconnected up my 5000 and will wait till next weekend. Apparently there is a compatability issue with the SW21 and my Dish500. Oh well. The 622 seems real nice and it would have been nice to see the Olympics in HD.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I think it was the splitter. it was mentioned that is ONLY for DPP where the signals are combined up at the lnbs. if you run a clean 2nd line to the 622, I bet it works. or, use a normal 1 to 2 spliter. it could be something unique about the bandwidths being used that the provided DPP splitter is affecting? 

JL and others likely know that better though


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

All of the new MPEG4 programming is on 129, and in your case, where 129 is not available, it's on 61.5.

You neea a dish pointed at 61.5.

If you had a legacy twin and a legacy lnb on a dish pointed at 61.5, you can cascade the two to get the three satellites with an sw21.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

What you call a splitter is actually a DPP Separator, or a diplexer that works with the DishPro frequency range. It can only be used with a DishPro Plus switch (DPP Twin or DPP44), not with regular DishPro or legacy. Right now you could run another line with another SW21, assuming your LNBs are duals, or just wait a week for the installer. At least you won't have to wait for the software to download.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> All of the new MPEG4 programming is on 129, and in your case, where 129 is not available, it's on 61.5.
> 
> You neea a dish pointed at 61.5.
> 
> If you had a legacy twin and a legacy lnb on a dish pointed at 61.5, you can cascade the two to get the three satellites with an sw21.


I'm not even trying to get mpeg4 programming yet. I'll start with my old programming work from there. If that would work, then I'd think about getting Dish to give me UniversalHD and my locals until the installer could get me 61.5.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> What you call a splitter is actually a DPP Separator, or a diplexer that works with the DishPro frequency range. It can only be used with a DishPro Plus switch (DPP Twin or DPP44), not with regular DishPro or legacy. Right now you could run another line with another SW21, assuming your LNBs are duals, or just wait a week for the installer. At least you won't have to wait for the software to download.


Drat. :ramblinon

I'm not going to run another line to the LNBs and buy an SW21. I guess I'm SOL until next weekend. At that time I hope to get a DPP44 and use just the single incoming coax with the DPP Separator. They'll have to relocate my current dish to a different spot on my house to see 61.5 as well as 110 and 119.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

For your configuration, they won't need a DPP44. They'll just put up a Dish500 with a DPP twin and a dish at 61.5 with a DP dual lnb and run a line to the imput on the DPP twin. The two lines running off of the DPP twin will work with the separator for dual tuners.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike500 said:


> For your configuration, they won't need a DPP44. They'll just put up a Dish500 with a DPP twin and a dish at 61.5 with a DP dual lnb and run a line to the imput on the DPP twin. The two lines running off of the DPP twin will work with the separator for dual tuners.


Then I end up with two dishes, each one on a different face of my house....

With your method, I still only get one hole in my wall for the existing RG6 cable?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. Just one cable in to your receiver.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> What you call a splitter is actually a DPP Separator.


FYI the seperator that came in the box with my 622 was faulty. Luckily they had another on the truck.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I was able to connect my Dish 500 directly to the 622. I don't have a switch. Having only a single hot cable, it would detect the birds fine but would not download the software with the cable in tuner 1. I tried in in tuner 2 and the software download worked fine.

The receiver is not activated yet but I was able to get channel 100, 101 and a few others. It looked fine on an SD TV. Can't wait for the new dish and getting the HD enabled next Saturday...


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> I was able to connect my Dish 500 directly to the 622. I don't have a switch. Having only a single hot cable, it would detect the birds fine but would not download the software with the cable in tuner 1. I tried in in tuner 2 and the software download worked fine.
> 
> The receiver is not activated yet but I was able to get channel 100, 101 and a few others. It looked fine on an SD TV. Can't wait for the new dish and getting the HD enabled next Saturday...


Would it be wise to do this ahead of time? Will it hurt anything?
Chuck do you know who your installer is gonna be yet?

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know if it is wise or not, but I did it and everything seems to work fine. I have no idea who the installer will be. I asked a couple of CSRs that yesterday and they say they do not know who will be doing the install. They also could not move the install date up. I may try again today to get the insall pushed up but it does not look very likely.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> I don't know if it is wise or not, but I did it and everything seems to work fine. I have no idea who the installer will be. I asked a couple of CSRs that yesterday and they say they do not know who will be doing the install. They also could not move the install date up. I may try again today to get the insall pushed up but it does not look very likely.


What cables are you using to connect your 622 to you TV?

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I connected the 622 to a small SD LCD TV I was not using. It only takes coax or RCA cables so I used the RCA cable just for testing. When I connect it to my 55" HD I will be using HDMI. There was no HDMI cable or component cable in the 622 box, so I am wondering if I have to buy the HDMI or if it will be provided by the installer.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

DAG said:


> Perhaps this is blatantly obvious to many here, but I'll post my observations for the newbies.
> 
> Current system:
> Dish500 viewing 110 and 119, SW21, no locals, model 5000 receiver
> ...


I can verify what others have said that you need DPP (Dish Pro Plus) and/or DP (Dish Pro) components to use the "separator." I have all legacy LNBs and Switches (two SW64s) fed from my two dishes (61.5 and 110/119) and in order to get the 622 up and running properly I needed to use two lines (that previously were connected to my 921). I moved the 921 (for now) to where the 301 that I deactivated was located (a one cable access room) and while I was able to get the 921 to work (only records one program at a time, of course) it did take a bit of work to configure the device for a 1 line hookup.

All this will change when my service call comes (now pushed out from February 22nd to March 9th since I activated the 622 myself - strange Dish policy). I've requested them to install DP LNBs and DPP SW44s in place of my legacy LNBs and switches. Then the one cable solution will work for me in all rooms.

Good luck with your situation.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Some say the installer will bring those cables but I bought some component cables just in case for my install, I've heard hdmi can be tricky some I'm gonna stick to component for now, let me know how it works next Saturday though.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

sunfire01 said:


> Some say the installer will bring those cables but I bought some component cables just in case for my install, I've heard hdmi can be tricky some I'm gonna stick to component for now, let me know how it works next Saturday though.


HDMI will supply both video and audio to your HDMI-capable display. However, there have been some issues with audio dropouts with the 942 and it hasn't yet been determined whether the cause is the 942, the transmission signal or something else. This is a moot (rather than "mute") point with me, however, since I send all my audio through a pre/pro anyway, thus avoiding any potential HDMI/audio problems. Also, I'm not sure whether the HDMI/audio issues occur with the 622 since I'm not hooked up that way.

However, if you want the best possible *picture* from your HDMI-capable set I suggest that you use the HDMI connection from the 622. This keeps the path completely digital and should theoretically provide a better picture than component connections. In practice, the difference depends on your display, the source material and other factors so you might not actually see a big difference in picture quality. Try it both ways.

I would still use the same audio connections that you are using for your component video set up to circumnavigate any potential sound issues.


----------

